# Creepy men in white vans



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

No offence to innocent men or innocent men who drive white vans!

So at my school there have been a ton of incidents with these 2 men in a white van who have been chasing and following children from my school and other schools in the area, some are primary schools with really young children. In some incidents the men have followed some of my friends all the way home and knocked on their door, demanding they come out. One of my other friends was walking home and the van was following behind her. Whenever she sped up, the van went faster. She decided to walk back to school and when she approached the gates the guy left and she called her parents. There are 3 cases on this in my school alone that are being 'dealt with by the police'. Has anyone had similar incidents happen to them or friends or anyone at school?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes around my neighborhood and at a nearby school this happened.


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2015)

Why are you judging people based on their shoes?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 21, 2015)

This white van picks me up sometimes and takes me places. The man inside buys me ice cream and feeds me candy. I'm homeschooled and he's my painter stepdad, but. Regardless. White van.

In a more serious note, that's really scary. I'd be terrified to walk home and ask my parents to pick me up. :c


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> Why are you judging people based on their shoes?



I never mentioned any shoes and no one judged any either.


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I never mentioned any shoes and no one judged any either.



wow does nobody get the joke ;(


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> wow does nobody get the joke ;(



OHHH I get it now sorry!
It was a cool joke but I have ruined it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2015)

This has never happened to my school thank goodness... well, at least of what I know. It's terrible people do this. Like, seriously. :/


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds like a story you'd find here http://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/

Fortunately I've never experience anything similar to that (closest thing is when I was little, someone offered my candy while I was walking with friends and I passed by him quickly without noticing) Hope your school is safer now and they caught those guys! It'd be scary if they start targeting other schools D:


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2015)

Spoiler: God these are so creepy


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> Why are you judging people based on their shoes?



Wow, stealing my jokes from IRC are we? ;o

Anyone in my town could be a creep. I don't think especially of people in white vans, and the last incident I heard about was some guy driving up to girls in my town and demanding that they get in the car. This happened several times and the police couldn't catch him.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

Flop said:


> Spoiler: God these are so creepy



Get your own jokes!!!!!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 21, 2015)

It's always "men in white vans"

do you ever think that these are all just made up stories to reinforce the scare of paedophilia into children? 
like literally, every school I've been to has always had "men in white vans" speaking to children/offering them candy...


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> It's always "men in white vans"
> 
> do you ever think that these are all just made up stories to reinforce the scare of paedophilia into children?
> like literally, every school I've been to has always had "men in white vans" speaking to children/offering them candy...



That was what I was thinking but sadly, it was a man who was in a white van.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish you guys wouldn't talk crap about me...

reporting


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I wish you guys wouldn't talk crap about me...
> 
> reporting



I'm sorry! I'll tell my friends to get in your van next time you attempt to abduct them.


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 21, 2015)

i know this has nothing to do with creepy men in white vans but one time i was in toys r us and they made an announcement that a little girl was missing so they locked down the store and the little girl was getting her hair dyed in the bathroom by the abductor so no one would recognize her when she left. like, what.


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2015)

ugh said:


> i know this has nothing to do with creepy men in white vans but one time i was in toys r us and they made an announcement that a little girl was missing so they locked down the store and the little girl was getting her hair dyed in the bathroom by the abductor so no one would recognize her when she left. like, what.


Jesus Christ, that is terrifying. 
I love you username btw


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 21, 2015)

Flop said:


> Jesus Christ, that is terrifying.
> I love you username btw



isn't it, though? i would've been crying hysterically. but luckily they never even got out of the store. so yay for not succeeding. and thanks!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Not really. We had rumors of some creepy guy when I was in like.. 4th grade maybe or so but not much.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 21, 2015)

Last year at my school we had some things like that happen, we have ha bomb threats, and other things too.


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Wow, stealing my jokes from IRC are we? ;o
> 
> Anyone in my town could be a creep. I don't think especially of people in white vans, and the last incident I heard about was some guy driving up to girls in my town and demanding that they get in the car. This happened several times and the police couldn't catch him.


[11:09:11] <Yui-Z> i was stalked by a creep man in white vans
[11:09:16] <Yui-Z> i told him his shoes were horrible

sorry to burst your bubble, but i said it at 11:05


----------



## penguins (Jan 21, 2015)

we'll get like neon green papers about once every three months from our school saying to look out and be careful and to watch ur kids because there's an abductor in the area and they'll describe them and stuff 
idk but yeah that's kind of sad


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 21, 2015)

No, and hopefully it never will happen here because I live in a suburban area.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 21, 2015)

Not about a creepy, white van man but this happened last year at my school:





Scary thing was that the school never told students or parents about this and we all found out when this article was in the local papers...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

I shouldn't but.. that guy has no life like go back to your pantsu games


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> wow does nobody get the joke ;(



I get the joke cory.

Somin like that happened around here, it was scary. Hope ur ok!! (Btw don't walk to UR house if they r following, walk through  an alley or a park and chill there while on ur phone and text ur momma like I hav a pedo followin ME hellppppp!!!) 

My friend has this guy on her street who stalks her and it's creepy af.

Omg and I was helping making teas and coffees for my footy club (I get paid, I'm not nice) and this van just pulled up and stayed there and the engine didn't go off or anything and I was scared there was a bomb so I hid under the counter and then a customer came and there was no bomb...


----------



## Improv (Jan 21, 2015)

Cory said:


> wow does nobody get the joke ;(



i got the joke stay rad 

and n o holy frick


----------



## Joy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh dude, this reminds me of this creepy guy who use to drive down my neighborhood in a white van wearing a troll mask and scaring children.

Apparently he still does it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2015)

Once me and my friend were walking home from school (we were 15 or 16) and then this white van pulled up beside us and I was like "OMG" and she literally just froze and then a guy got out and she just ran for it, but it was just a contractor with a clip board rip


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 21, 2015)

My district's messenger system reported about two men who walked up to some kids at a bus stop and took pictures of them. That's all I know, which is pretty lame, ik.


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 21, 2015)

in like eighth grade, this old lady was just driving around in a regular old car and asked some kids if they wanted a ride and idk the full story but bad stuff happened and she got arrested


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> in like eighth grade, this old lady was just driving around in a regular old car and asked some kids if they wanted a ride and idk the full story but bad stuff happened and she got arrested



What kind of "stuff"?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 22, 2015)

For a second I thought I posted this and don't remember it...

Yeah there's a group of olderish guys that live down my street that just chill out in their vans all day. And there _always_ washing their cars and never wearing shirts, its pretty akaward passing by them walking home from school. I just avoid eye contact.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> For a second I thought I posted this and don't remember it...
> 
> Yeah there's a group of olderish guys that live down my street that just chill out in their vans all day. And there _always_ washing their cars and never wearing shirts, its pretty akaward passing by them walking home from school. I just avoid eye contact.



Why? You should try going there and making friends.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why? You should try going there and making friends.



I'd rather not wash cars with them without a shirt :v


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'd rather not wash cars with them without a shirt :v



Are their vans white??


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Are their vans white??



No they're actaully a light beige, and the other ones dark green. I actaully think there's some people living in the green one.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> No they're actaully a light beige, and the other ones dark green. I actaully think there's some people living in the green one.



That's creepy. You should call the police or something.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they're living there so they don't have to pay rent on the lot (it goes by how many people live in the house, not on the property) but yeah, its sort of weird. Not gonna talk to those people.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 22, 2015)

Three years or so ago I was in my dads car waiting for him to get out of the post office and some guys in their idk 20's or so pulled 
next to me and literally started making pedo jokes at me and saying how they wanted me. One tried to open the door too so I ran inside and told my dad and the people at the post office what was going on. It was a while ago but still gives me the heeby jeebies:c I'm pretty sure they were joking around with how stereotypical they wre acting but still not cool to do to a kid lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 22, 2015)

That's not okay, even if they were joking. How old were you?


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 22, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> That's not okay, even if they were joking. How old were you?



14 at the time. I was really scared :c


----------



## Azza (Jan 22, 2015)

A year ago me and my friend were walking home from school, and a guy in a white van pulled up, so we sprinted for about ten seconds and looked back, but it turns out it was just a delivery guy.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 22, 2015)

Cariad said:


> I get the joke cory.
> 
> Somin like that happened around here, it was scary. Hope ur ok!! (Btw don't walk to UR house if they r following, walk through  an alley or a park and chill there while on ur phone and text ur momma like I hav a pedo followin ME hellppppp!!!)
> 
> ...



I don't walk anyway luckily! My mum drives me 
Better safe than sorry though but the real danger is the coffee, it makes your teeth all bad and your dentist sad.


----------



## Bixxy (Jan 22, 2015)

That's terrifying and if that would happen to a child of mine I'd get out a baseball bat and probably go to jail after


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

last year my friend told me that she was followed home from school by a guy in a black car.
im just always scared when im walking to school but i have to walk everyday because we dont have a car.
even when there was talk of pedos around town, i still had to walk. alone. :/ ohwells


----------



## Bixxy (Jan 23, 2015)

Pepperspray?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

Bixxy said:


> Pepperspray?



I always carry one with me.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 23, 2015)

When I was around 8 years old, a guy in a jeep was driving down the street. When he saw me, he started going really fast and swerved toward me like he was going to hit me.He had a crazy look on his face and was laughing. Then the creep turned his jeep around and came at me again. I had to try and dodge him. He was going for a third time but I ran into someones yard and pretended to be going in their house. I don't think he was really going to hit me, because if he wanted to, it would have been pretty easy. But you never know. Not very funny, and it scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> When I was around 8 years old, a guy in a jeep was driving down the street. When he saw me, he started going really fast and swerved toward me like he was going to hit me.He had a crazy look on his face and was laughing. Then the creep turned his jeep around and came at me again. I had to try and dodge him. He was going for a third time but I ran into someones yard and pretended to be going in their house. I don't think he was really going to hit me, because if he wanted to, it would have been pretty easy. But you never know. Not very funny, and it scared the heck out of me.



I would've thrown something at the jeep, like a rock or something.


----------



## Tao (Jan 23, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> No offence to innocent men or innocent men who drive white vans!





I believe the proper term for "men who drive white vans" is "men with ven".


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

This is scary, please be careful. Try to walk in groups/pairs if you can!


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 24, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> No offence to innocent men or innocent men



Lol wut 

And yes plenty at the primary school near me :I even saw it once


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

[[removed]]


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

When my friend and I were 12 or 13, we were walking around town and some guy pulled up (not in a white van, lol) and was trying to get us to get in. This kind of stuff happens all the time where I live. :c


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 24, 2015)

Cory said:


> Why are you judging people based on their *shoes*?



Honestly, this was the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 24, 2015)

These are still going on and police are patrolling the area now. My friend's brother's friend got grabbed (on the shoulder, not _there_) and had to wriggle away and run for his life.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2015)

No, but one time this guy was following this girl I knew in this car and he was staring at her butt...
She ran home.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> I believe the proper term for "men who drive white vans" is "men with ven".



omg David Mitchell


----------

